

App economy - great look at the 2 year growth blitz behind apps - PatrickMorrell
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_44/b4153044881892.htm?chan=technology_technology+index+page_top+stories

======
JoeAltmaier
85000 apps? And a handful of successes. Not much different from any other
software startup arena. And the biggest winner of course: Apple.

